# Campaign Update: The Battle at the Obelisk



## Primitive Screwhead (Jun 25, 2011)

Last night I ran the final session of Module #8... and I have to say thanks for this awesome adventure!

I made some tweaks to fit my group and play-style.. but I think this has been the most challenging module to play and run that I have ever seen. I have also seen the full extent of 4e character toughness.

  In short, the group faced all the defenses of the Obelisk in one day! That was 13 encounters in a row. The final battle saw 4 PCs {the other players failed to show} walk into the main chamber and face an array of 9 Horde Zombies, 3 Claws of Leska, 2 Ragesian Inquisitors, Koren the Wayfarer, Krevin the BBEG, and the power of the Obelisk. When they walked in the door, they had a total of 5 healing surges left and most of them were already injured.

  The battle was EPIC! Power surging through the Obelisk blasting everything in sight, blazing lightning, crashing towers of ice, hurricane force winds conjured from thin air, the crash of swords and anquish of rent flesh.
 The heroes thought that they were nearly beaten a number of times, but Devon {invigorating Fighter build} just would not die. He took over 500 points of damage in the course of the battle and *finally* fell to Krevins Slashing Blade. Pepper did what striker do, dealing massive damage to all he could reach. If he had his way, the battle would have been much shorter... but he spent a number of rounds trapped by an Obelisk generated Blizzard that iced him to the floor. Shaorin {warlord} was finally able to destroy the Rune that powered the Blizzard, releasing him from his torment.
   Galen the Bard mounted the platform near the Obelisk and figured out how to draw power.. and attempted to blast Krevin from his perch on the other platform, but failed due in part to last surviving Inquisitor's boosting of Krevin's defenses. Finally Galen gave up and blasted the Obelisk with its own power, channeling the pure essense of Fernia {the everburning plane} into its bulk. This shattered the Obelisk and released the cyroclastic flow of negative energy that began to filled the Fortress.. everyone forsook the battle and took to thier heels. Krevin and the Inquisitor were first out the door, mainly because Galen and Pepper had to pick up thier fallen freinds and carry them out. By the time the heroes escaped the Fortress, Krevin was gone. The prisoners had all made it out and Pilus offered an airlift back to safety for all.

 The heroes are indeed great heroes, and feasts and fame await thier return to Seaquin. Battle weary, but this was a day that few others could have accomplished, let alone survive!


So.. Thanks Morrus and RangerWickett! I look forward to completing this campaign and seeing how much more punishment., er, enjoyment I can provide to my players!


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow. That sounds cool. I don't think anyone had actually posted an overview of how their party handled that adventure before now.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jun 25, 2011)

Maybe [MENTION=2002]Chimera[/MENTION] will drop in to give a player perspective on the adventure...  I had a lot of fun, and using elements of magic in 4e was cool. {Used those rules for the Obelisk}

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------

